# لم يكد يفق / لم يكد يفيق



## Romeel

هل نقول *لم يكد يفق من غفوته.*
أم نقول *لم يكد يفيق من غفوته.*

ولماذا؟

أنا أعتقد أن الثانية هي الصحيحة لكنني وجدت بعضهم يكتبها يفق!!

وشكرا


----------



## Mejeed

نعم ، الثانية هي الصحيحة.
قالى تعالى:
[أَوْ كَظُلُماتٍ فِي بَحْرٍ لُجِّيٍّ يَغْشاهُ مَوْجٌ مِنْ فَوْقِهِ مَوْجٌ مِنْ فَوْقِهِ سَحابٌ ظُلُماتٌ بَعْضُها فَوْقَ بَعْضٍ إِذا أَخْرَجَ يَدَهُ لَمْ يَكَدْ يَراها وَمَنْ لَمْ يَجْعَلِ اللَّهُ لَهُ نُوراً فَما لَهُ مِنْ نُورٍ]
(سورة النور  ٤٠)


----------



## Abdullah17

alialikhalid said:


> هل نقول *لم يكد يفق من غفوته.*
> أم نقول *لم يكد يفيق من غفوته.*
> 
> ولماذا؟
> 
> أنا أعتقد أن الثانية هي الصحيحة لكنني وجدت بعضهم يكتبها يفق!!
> 
> وشكرا


الثانية هي الصحيحة، لأن "لم" النافية تنفي وتجزم وتقلب 
قلب: أي تقلب دلاله الفعل المضارع للماضي 
جزم: أي تجزم المضارع فيما بعدها، لم يقل أحد أنها تجزم فعلين!


----------



## Romeel

شكرا يا عبدالله  ومرحبا بك في المنتدى.


----------

